# dexos1 - Penzzoil Platinum and QS Ultimate Durability



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice job following up on that, thanks!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks OP.....Great job! Off to Wally World I go..


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool; I haven't received a response from my query to Mobil1...


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I just bought 4 jugs of Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W30 for $24.88 each (very good price here in Canada)..... bring on the oil changes lol...

Burt


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

mobil one as well as castrol both have new bottles and yes they are different formulations mobil has a green dexos logo right on the front of the new bottle also "castrol syntec" has changed to "castrol edge with syntec" and has dexos listed on the back of the new bottle also if there is a question look for the GF 5 rating versus the GF4 rating this will also tell you that it is the new formulation


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

this link explains the new oil certification pretty well i thought GM's New Engine Oil: Use It Or Else!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> ...also "castrol syntec" has changed to "castrol edge with syntec" and has dexos listed on the back of the new bottle...


It's "Castrol Edge with Titanium" (don't know if there's a difference), but that is what I just put in.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> mobil one as well as castrol both have new bottles and yes they are different formulations mobil has a green dexos logo right on the front of the new bottle also "castrol syntec" has changed to "castrol edge with syntec" and has dexos listed on the back of the new bottle also if there is a question look for the GF 5 rating versus the GF4 rating this will also tell you that it is the new formulation


If I'm understanding the oil world correctly, GF-5 and Dexos1 are standards which oil manufacturers test against and receive certification. That doesn't necessarily mean that they had to change the ingrediations/formulation of a particular existing product to meet the certification requirements. You are *assuming* that the new logos mean that the forumulations are different.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*dexos1*™ is a "test specification" only, so if the "old" oil passes the "tests" the oil company does nothing except add _"...dexos1 compliant..."_ wording to the label (after paying GM it's _"...license..."_ fee.


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*GM Website: Approved dexos1*

See www.gmdexos.com/licensedbrands.html

*[ link fixed ]*


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

eriecruizer said:


> See www.gmdexos.com/licensebrands.html


Bit of a typo there old boy. Still a great tip. Here's the URL copy/pasted from the web site. 

GM dexos Licensed Products

Jim


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...notice, however, the copyright date is 2009 for that listing, not 2011, so it is NOT current!

...you'll find more current information by simply GOOGLING the respective familiar brand-name oils that you used to use.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> If I'm understanding the oil world correctly, GF-5 and Dexos1 are standards which oil manufacturers test against and receive certification. That doesn't necessarily mean that they had to change the ingrediations/formulation of a particular existing product to meet the certification requirements. You are *assuming* that the new logos mean that the forumulations are different.


yes i am assuming that it is a new formulation it could very well be the old formulation stamped with the new cert there's just not much way of knowing that without seeing the test results and the exact formula.....either way just throwing out there what i had found on the shelves


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It's "Castrol Edge with Titanium" (don't know if there's a difference), but that is what I just put in.


 yes that one is the gold bottle if i remember right but there is also a black bottle named "Castrol edge with syntec" both are compliant though with dexos 1 / GF5


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

Castrol Syntec synthetic is G5 compliant.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

72buickgs said:


> Castrol Syntec synthetic is G5 compliant.


...but, (playing _Devils' Advocate_ here) being *G5* compliant is not necessarily being *dexos1* compliant!


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> yes i am assuming that it is a new formulation it could very well be the old formulation stamped with the new cert there's just not much way of knowing that without seeing the test results and the exact formula.....either way just throwing out there what i had found on the shelves


This is the very reason I had posted this thread, to let everyone know that the old bottles of PP and QS Ultimate Durability in 5W30 do in fact meet the dexos1 spec, and are approved for use. *Thus there was no formula change...*

Burt


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, (playing _Devils' Advocate_ here) being *G5* compliant is not necessarily being *dexos1* compliant!


+1.....


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

5W-30 Shell Pennzoil Platinum and Quaker State Ultimate Durability are currently NOT GM approved Dexos oils. Nowhere on their websites does it state they are GM Dexos approved. It only says it exceeds Dexos spec.-that is just their opinion, not GMs approval. Nowhere on their containers does it state they are approved, or even mention the word Dexos. They are on a two year old GM approval list, so maybe at one time they were approved, but not now.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

6speed said:


> 5W-30 Shell Pennzoil Platinum and Quaker State Ultimate Durability are currently NOT GM approved Dexos oils. Nowhere on their websites does it state they are GM Dexos approved. It only says it exceeds Dexos spec.-that is just their opinion, not GMs approval. Nowhere on their containers does it state they are approved, or even mention the word Dexos. They are on a two year old GM approval list, so maybe at one time they were approved, but not now.


GM approves...

GM dexos Licensed Products


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

They're approved. You can call up GM or Shell to verify. Shell's marketing and IT departments suck! Their Data Sheets on Pennzoil.com and Quaker State.com haven't been updated in years. They can't even fix their broken links. You have to go to the main Shell website and go into a few back doors to find their data sheets. A bunch of us on Bitog have contacted Shell about this. Their response was "The IT department does what they want!) They also said that the dexos1 approvel would show up on their bottles in the fall of this year. They were using up their old labels first. I still haven't seen a dexos1 printed on any bottle as of yet.


http://www.epc.shell.com/Docs/GPCDOC_X_cbe_24855_key_140003633138_201008270049.pdf


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have seen the dexos1 labeling on bottles of Quaker State, Castrol, Pennzoil, and Valvoline in Central Ohio. But I haven't found those bottles in all of the stores yet, only a few. It takes time for product to work its way hrough the supply chain, and I expect that by this summer well see the dexos1 labeling everywhere.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My bottle of QSUD listed dexos1 as a specification it meets. GM's website lists QSUD as an approved oil. No problem to see here...


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have seen the dexos1 labeling on bottles of Quaker State, Castrol, Pennzoil, and Valvoline in Central Ohio. But I haven't found those bottles in all of the stores yet, only a few. It takes time for product to work its way hrough the supply chain, and I expect that by this summer well see the dexos1 labeling everywhere.


I don't believe valvoline or castrol are technically "dexos approved" but are using "dexos exceeds/equivalent/compliant" to avoid paying for the dexos license. Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> I don't believe valvoline or castrol are technically "dexos approved" but are using "dexos exceeds/equivalent/compliant" to avoid paying for the dexos license. Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification



They have the dexos1 logo on the bottles. What does that mean to you?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> They have the dexos1 logo on the bottles. What does that mean to you?


If they have the logos then they are approved.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> They have the dexos1 logo on the bottles. What does that mean to you?


They have the words "meets dexos1" on their bottles. But they aren't on the GM dexos1 approved list.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Unless its got the green Dexos1 _*LOGO*_ on the bottle its not Dexos certified/licensed. That doesnt mean it doesnt meet or exceed the standards though. But you can be pretty sure that if its not a GF5/SN oil that it most definitely doesnt meet Dexos standards. You probably wont find much GF4 oil anymore, unless its older stock, GF5 is the only current ILSAC standard. However you will absolutely find SM and maybe even SL and SJ if youre looking at cheap stuff. Just remember, the ECOs dont like cheap oil, stay away from it.


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

Meets or exceeds a specification does not mean it's approved or licensed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

6speed said:


> Meets or exceeds a specification does not mean it's approved or licensed.


...with the _difference_ depending upon which you are -- the litigant or the litigee (plaintiff)???


----------

